# Trapping 2018 - success rate?



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I keep mine up all year. My trapping record is as such. First year 12 traps and zero swarms. Second year 16 traps and three swarms. Third year 16 traps and two swarms. Year four, this year, 16 traps and one swarm. I leave the traps up all year but would say that this year is probably done.
Cheers
gww


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

I'll take most of mine down this month, except my driveway trap.

Last year was 2/8, I believe. This year 3/7. Two were in the same trap, one being my own bees. That one only gets 1/2 credit.

I tried mega-baiting later in the year. That yielded one big swarm (9 lbs). The second trap I tried it on, got much more interest than last year. About 6 weeks apart, I was seeing 10+ scouts at a time, but no swarm.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

last year was 6 swarms out of 2 traps, this year is goose eggs


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

msl said:


> last year was 6 swarms out of 2 traps, this year is goose eggs


Same traps, and same locations?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

This year is just turning poor year.
Especially since I have much better traps too - all of them are well used hives now.
The traps attract propolis scavenging bees really well; these are all over - but not bringing any swarms along.

Trappers around me report about the same - poor trapping year.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

> Same traps, and same locations


Yep, 4 off one site 2 off the outher. 
this year I haven't even seen scouts


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

10 swarms in 4 traps. Catch one...remove it and replace the trap. Actually all 10 caught were in 3 of the traps. 1 trap didn't catch any. They were all less than 10 feet apart. Granted....some of those swarms came from my hives. 
I removed all 4 about 2 weeks ago.

https://youtu.be/oWeK4V2AOd4


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

beemandan said:


> 10 swarms in 4 traps. Catch one...remove it and replace the trap. Actually all 10 caught were in 3 of the traps. 1 trap didn't catch any. They were all less than 10 feet apart. Granted....some of those swarms came from my hives.
> I removed all 4 about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> https://youtu.be/oWeK4V2AOd4


Maybe we should re-classify this into catches per locations.
This is more correct.

Which is what I have - seven locations.
My backyard is one location with 3-4 empty hives at all times. 
My best location so far.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

One of the things I found interesting about my 1 location with four traps is that one spot caught 5, one caught 3, one caught 2 and one didn’t catch any. Identical boxes. All within 10 feet of all of the others. I baited two with swarm commander and two with lemongrass oil. One would expect that they would catch about the same number each. Also interesting to me, one spot baited with lemongrass oil caught 5 swarms and the other lemongrass oil baited trap didn’t catch any. I used this same location and layout last year. Last year all four were baited with swarm commander. Even then the two south facing spots caught the lion’s share of the swarms.
My conclusion is that location may matter but the direction the entrance faces is also extremely important. I don’t have any idea if it is about the compass heading or about the objects in front of the openings.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I caught three swarms from my hives last year. The trap was a help cause I saw a scout and so would walk down to the hives and look. None of the other ones I mentioned in my earlier post came from my hives. Unlike beemandan, I only have a few hives compared to his 150 and they are in my backyard and so easy to keep an eye on. The rest were in a twelve mile radius from where I live. I have only caught one in a trap at my house and it was my very first bees. Since I got bees, no catches at home. I have only caught two swarms in one spot and it was years apart. I am always amazed by those guys that catch a lot of swarms. It has to be location, location, location.
Cheers
gww


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Last year's hot spot yielded nothing this year, even tho I had two traps there. Other traps tell the same story. Did catch one swarm, in my backyard, from my bees. I don't even give it 1/2 credit cause it should have been a split if I was on top of things. Really crappy year for swarms. A friend I helped caught a swarm in a bait hive this year so I count that as a plus, just not for me.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

First year trying, so far 0/2.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Down 50% from last year. Set maybe 50 and caught 35, 70 last year. Season ran from 3/31 to 7/2, and that swarm was tiny, maybe a few hundred bees and queen. I pin my lack of catches on the use of Apivar last year. Because I medicated, I had so few losses that as in the past I did not have a full set of black combs to use in my bait hives. I decided to use all unbranded frames, only two black combs and the rest plastic foundation per bait hive, so that I could sell them as nucs. This taught me that folks on here are wrong to recommend that setup. Clearly a full set of black combs catches more swarms. 
We are having a higher than usual rate of bait swarms that fail and a very high rate of swarmed hives that fail. I am at a loss to explain why. Maybe a lot of poor spring weather that might have affected mating.


----------



## mybodyisatemple76 (Jul 30, 2017)

0/6 So far had one get torn down by a bear and had another fall my fault.other four nothing used swarm commander to.but I have a seventh one way back on a back road that I haven't checked so maybe it will have one i hope .


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I have this trap that has persistent scouts in 3rd week now.
Fewer than before but still there and still sticking to it.
They even ventilate the darn thing.
I was so, so sure they were coming.

No swarm per the today.

Probably, the swarm got called off someplace.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

ive caught two swarms in Skaneatelels NY this year , although i think i have a 3rd also-> checked a swarm trap at the back of my property i had actually forgotten to check for a couple weeks and there are bees bringing in pollen so looks like another swarm there.
I will move that to my other property one evening this week and get them into a proper hive.
I had set 8 traps total at the two properties and have caught 3 by the looks of it.


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

Last year had 14 swarm traps out, caught 8 swarms, 1 trap caught 2, this season same locations, have caught 1 swarm, have had scout bees checking 2 other traps but nothing moved in


----------



## Wosiewose (Oct 31, 2015)

First year trying; 1/2 (although it took several months)...

These were bait hives from deadouts, southeast-facing, one double deep and one single deep, both baited with Swarm Commander. The swarm that arrived yesterday chose the double deep. I haven't opened it to look yet (don't want to scare them off) but am hoping the swarm was big enough to NEED the double deep. 

The single box is right next to the now-occupied double (about 4 inches - as far apart as I could put them on this stand, and the two hives' entrances are reduced in such a way that they're as far apart as possible) and both face the same direction (SE). Wondering if maybe I should turn one of them 90 degrees in order to encourage another swarm to settle in the other one, although the SE orientation is really the most viable one in this particular location to allow me access to the hives without having to stand in front of one of them... (I have no other hives at this time)...


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I’ve had a good swarm trapping season as well. I lost count, maybe 15-20. NONE compare however to my swarm trap competition victory over odfrank. My humble 8 frame deep handed Ollie’s ass to him using his goofy jumbo trap. Please ask him about it.


----------



## NY14804 (Feb 8, 2016)

One in mid May
One last week
Scouts investigating one trap this week
Total of 5 traps hanging this year

All have 8 deep frames of extra waxed plastic foundation, with just Lemongrass oil as the attractant. All are in different locations.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Just no luck here.

Never seen this one before.. 
An excellent log trap is firmly occupied by few straggles or scouts or whatever they are.
About a handful of bees just sit there and would not let anyone else in. 
They have killed some other bees trying to enter.









More - these idiots are now collecting propolis and take it into the trap AS IF they really mean it is their home.
Three weeks of this idiocy now - my best trap is taken hostage by.... donno what this is. 
Probably missed out on some good swarms because of the "hostage situation".


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Saw this last year. These are the scouts that didn't get the memo and the swarm they are protecting the new home for has found other digs. They should die out in a few weeks. The other thing though, are you sure there is not a very small swarm in there? A friend just trapped one he said was no bigger than a softball. I am guessing well under a pound of bees.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

JWPalmer said:


> Saw this last year. These are the scouts that didn't get the memo and the swarm they are protecting the new home for has found other digs. They should die out in a few weeks. The other thing though, are you sure there is not a very small swarm in there? A friend just trapped one he said was no bigger than a softball. I am guessing well under a pound of bees.


Well, a true swarm should be bringing pollen and nectar by now.
After 2-3 weeks of doing whatever. 
Seeing none of this.

Honestly, I was there today checking on my other hive and should have just peeked inside. 
Maybe it was stupid I did not find 5 minutes for that.
Well, I actually was kinda afraid to spook them too.
I donno..... just kinda am confused by this "hostage situation"; new to me.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

i hived the last swarm i caught. Buggers must have been in there a few weeks since the whole box was full of comb not just the frames.
Still i found and marked the queen and moved all the bees to a 10F box. Seemed like a good size colony for sure.
Very dry here in upstate NY now so i will feed them sugar syrup and pollen patties i think.


----------



## alaskapnp (May 30, 2016)

Whats your method of trapping, never tried it, but I know we see a few swarms here, likely very few relative to you.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

> I am still sitting on 1/7, not great.


Scratch that.
2/7 now. :thumbsup:

Directly landed into an empty, long hive with few blackish frames with some honey and a baggie of LGO hanging outside sitting in an open prairie (a dead-out hive).
There is afternoon shade from a bush though. 








Another note - there were occasional scouts there only 3-4 days ago that I noticed.
I did not have much hope on this one. 
This was just a place-holder to insert a nuc later in summer.
There is also a "better??" log trap sitting about 30 feet away and scouted consistently.
Well, what do you know - direct hit. The best kind.
So much for "no swarms in July". 
Yeah, right....

Someone said (I wish I remembered so to give due credit) - "you set your trap where you want your hive to be".


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Greg
Are you positive that you don't just have robbers. The reason I ask is cause you mentioned the hive had honey in it. Anything I have with unguarded honey would be full of bees in just a few minutes right now. 
Cheers
gww


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

> Someone said (I wish I remembered so to give due credit) - "you set your trap where you want your hive to be".

I will accept that credit. I have recommended that several times and do it at all my sites. So nice to visit an apiary and find a dead hive all full of local survivor stock.
I had lunch entertainment twice last week as small late swarms came into my shop yard right in front of me. One into a jumbo nuc and one entered a jumbo hive that had a poor April swarm already in it.
Some of the bees entered the hives on either side and there was some fighting and killing. I have seen these small late usurpation swarms twice now. The swarm hive they usurped was no good anyways so it was freebies and free requesting. I should have gone out and bought a Lotto ticket the same day.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

gww said:


> Greg
> Are you positive that you don't just have robbers. The reason I ask is cause you mentioned the hive had honey in it. Anything I have with unguarded honey would be full of bees in just a few minutes right now.
> Cheers
> gww


Positive near 100%.
Robbers don't vent.
Also - we are in the main July flow here to have a swarm of robbers.

Anyway, going there right now to insert some empties for them to build and just generally inspect the darn things. 
Then will be 100% sure.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

odfrank said:


> > Someone said (I wish I remembered so to give due credit) - "you set your trap where you want your hive to be".
> 
> I will accept that credit...


Will remember now, odfrank!
I fully subscribe under your statement and am trying to follow it.

Just today put up a brand new trap too - nailed a great location in the area I was trying to get my foot into the door for a year now. 
Finally got it! Nice owners it seems who are trying to do a restoration. 
A great small farm property only 10 min drive.
Close to the power line easement I was trying to nail for a long time.
Fingers crossed for this new bee yard to work out.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Greg


> Anyway, going there right now to insert some empties for them to build and just generally inspect the darn things.
> Then will be 100% sure.


Wishing you the very best, hope it is a big one.
Cheers
gww


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

gww said:


> Greg
> 
> Wishing you the very best, hope it is a big one.
> Cheers
> gww


Thanks, gww.

So, 2/7 stands.









Got a big and fat puppy (clearly a commercial carni-type variety, but fine and not complaining).
So big a swarm, in fact, four of my jumbo frames hanging there could not handle most of the bee.
They just filled up the rest of the hive hanging on the walls, ventilating and mostly doing nothing.
Bumped them up to nine frames (mostly blanks) so to get their butts to work.

Let see what can they do.
If die and live the honey behind, fine with me well.
However, I got to think - this mid-July swarm actually means a perfectly timed brood break. 
So these puppies might actually live through the winter - will see.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

I put out 9 this year. I got two in two different places and one at my house. It’s been a bad year. 8 bee trees I knew of died over winter and one house I know of never did swarm that I know of ( didn’t catch it if did) This is one big one I caught after getting back from vacation.


----------



## onestory (May 30, 2016)

My first year trapping... 
I started the year with 2 traps in 1 location. I quickly went to 6 traps in 3 locations. All traps caught at least 1 swarm. I've caught 14 swarms so far.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> > Someone said (I wish I remembered so to give due credit) - "you set your trap where you want your hive to be". I will accept that credit.


Uh, excuse me! You got that tidbit of wisdom from me! I have longed preached to set your traps on your hive stands next to your active hives. You’re welcome!!!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Charlie B said:


> Uh, excuse me! You got that tidbit of wisdom from me! I have longed preached to set your traps on your hive stands next to your active hives. You’re welcome!!!


Well, now.....
You and odfrank need to sort this one out then - who was the original author. 
I made an honest effort.

Regarding the "traps on your hive stands next to your active hives" ..
+1

This occurred to me totally independently on my second season of trapping.
Really, anyone trapping should have seen the pattern because it is obvious.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

GregV said:


> This occurred to me totally independently on my second season of trapping.
> Really, anyone trapping should have seen the pattern because it is obvious.


Yes, Ollie and I love to take credit for the obvious!

Several months ago I landed a double in two separate swarm traps on my hive stand in my San Mateo yard. My yard is near Ollies and Tanksbees yard. Not sure where the bees came from but I have a feeling they were from Ollie’s yard. Once again, I like to state the obvious :thumbsup:


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

4 traps/ 0 swarms

same as previous 2 years

One scout seen, Similar to year 1.

Switched from lemongrass oil to swarm commander. Results were no different.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> Uh, excuse me! You got that tidbit of wisdom from me! I have longed preached to set your traps on your hive stands next to your active hives. You’re welcome!!!


Yes Charlie....even though I was keeping bees forty years before you were, the last eight years have been by far the best, being the benefactor of all your new found knowledge that I was unable to learn in the previous 40 years. Thank you so much. I don't know how I ever did it without you!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

crmauch said:


> 4 traps/ 0 swarms
> 
> same as previous 2 years
> 
> ...


My first year it was 0/6, even worse.

The real break-through came when I got some used bee hives for traps. Used equipment rules.


----------



## castlebar (Oct 25, 2013)

Check out the Swarm Commander that looks like the air freshener - that was a game changer for me. Went from 0 swarms caught over the past 2 years to 4 swarms this year. I credit the SC solid lure, it worked way better than the spray for me, and no need to have to rebait, just set it and forget it. The other 2 success factors are make sure your trap is 40 liters (see the plans on horizontal hive dot com) and put them out the first week in April, the scouts need time to check them out well in advance of swarm season.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

GregV said:


> Scratch that.
> 2/7 now. :thumbsup:


Scratch that.
3/7 now. :thumbsup:
Pics later.


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

Gregv,

That is great news! How big was it?

Hopefully, you can get them well established before winter.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

clong said:


> Gregv,
> 
> That is great news! How big was it?
> 
> Hopefully, you can get them well established before winter.


Don't know what is inside yet but they have been there 3-4 days at least, since the last check and seem anchored well (pollen is coming in).
Golden rods will soon be starting and sweet clovers are still going strong here.
Up to these puppies what they wanna do.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Congrats on the capture.:banana:


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

So I am liking this model more and more:
- no climbing
- set the trap where you want your hive
- a possible minus - many yards, but works for me.

Setting up a hive here tomorrow.
Nice place.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Looked.
The darn log thing is full of bees. Wall to wall. But I have no time handle them. 
This swarm will stay in the log hive and just fend for themselves best they can for now.
Went ahead and setup another trap (#3) in the same fishing spot.
Heck, they keep biting.


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

Greg, is this normally your time for swarm season, or is this late? here in indiana everything is later this year, but there never really seemed to be a swarm season.


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

congrats on your catches.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks all for the congrats, btw. 
I was resigned somewhat already that this year is a miss.
Then bam! - two quick hits in a row.

So now I climbed over the last year success rate, actually (3/7 > 3/15).
Both swarms are really big.
Too big, in fact, for a "typical July swarm" which is supposed to be a smaller secondary swarm.

The last one looks and feels as if a "typical commercial Italian bee". 
I looked inside at almost 8pm last night, just no time until then. 
No defense attempts whatsoever for such late hour.
The bees are large too as if coming off large 5.4 foundation - a typical package-source bee I think.
My previous catches were more carni-looking and less uniformed. 



> is this normally your time for swarm season, or is this late?


So why now? 
I say - why not? 
This is my third year swarm-hunting and I always caught something in August. 
Hope for the same this year also.
These July hits are a bonus and maybe about a late season somewhat.

I feel there are few reasons for swarming outside of traditionally prescribed swarming patterns (you know, that old May-June-July saying by grandpa, what not).
In fact, I would toss those prescribed swarming patterns outside the window (at least around here) since they do not take into account the current beekeeping status.
Here is why:

- good and consistent supporting flow (ADDED: this includes non-stop feeding)
in my vicinity, we do not have a very distinct mid-summer dearth in a good year (last year and this year too, I feel); 
in fact, I always have something significant blooming nearby and supporting at least the brooding
what I observe is that as clovers taper off in early August, so the Golder Rods are already picking up; 
depending on the weather, there is some overlap 
ADDED: well, we also observe how some new beeks just keep feeding the bees non-stop through the summer - makes for perfect "supporting flow" as well.

- lots of new beeks
we have lots of new beeks trying out the package-based beekeeping (packaged bees and pre-packaged equipment kits);
they have trouble keeping their bees under control;
they are reluctant to buy any additional equipment outside of the kits (yes - it becomes expensive quickly if not building your own)
they are reluctant or unable to learn the propagation techniques (splitting, etc);
there is this idea of "I only need one hive" - just read BS
the "save the bees" idea also keeps going strong, hehe...  >>> more first-time beeks just keep coming out (most usually fail in 2-3 years; I just dissuaded one such neighbor from even getting into it - he was really ready to give it try - I had to talk some sense into him, just being a good neighbor)
so, under this sub-standard management, bees just get honey bound, run out of room, and swarm away, I think; 
also, the new beek is reluctant to buy anything beyond his original double-deep starter kit (or, God forbid, the original single-deep started kit) - because it MUST be enough to keep bees if they sell it

- imported package inflow is high
enough said of this
in addition, the packages tend to be Italian bee that (like MB said someplace) are "brood-pumping fools"

So overall, the "normal" swarming pattern is messed up by 1)high imported package numbers that 2)run out of room (happens any time in season) due to 3)poor management.
Good supporting flow will generate these swarms through the entire season - a good deal for the swarm chasers, like myself.
Even though the season started late, the on-going flow at my place is steady that I can see. Good for swarming.
Hard to beat free bees and whatever they produce on the cheap for me.
If they die of the mites - oh well. 
There is really nothing to lose. 
For sure I get lots of resource out of these swarms for my attempts to get some localized "wisconsin bee" going.

So if your area is similar to mine, keep fishing I can only say.


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

GregV said:


> Too big, in fact, for a "typical July swarm" which is supposed to be a smaller secondary swarm.
> 
> I feel there are few reasons for swarming outside of traditionally prescribed swarming patterns (you know, that old May-June-July saying by grandpa, what not).


Gregv,

I've seen this as well. My best performing hive was caught in WV on July 3rd of last year. It was not small. I would estimate 5-6 lbs. They seem to be feral. I fed them some, but in retrospect, I probably didn't need to.

The takeaway for me is one can catch a swarm into August, and with some help, the bees can get through winter.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

clong said:


> Gregv,
> .......
> The takeaway for me is one can catch a swarm into August, and with some help, the bees can get through winter.


Absolutely agreed.
I will feed a late swarm, hands down and no-brainer because it will make the about best starter hive for the next season.
Be it September, does not matter, the swarm is really set on their mission and,* if fed,* will set for the winter fine even with nothing on hand.


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

Last year I had 4 traps out and caught a mid August swarm... They didn't make it through winter.

This year I had 9 traps out with no swarms moving in... I use 10 frame deeps with 1 dark old brood frame and the rest of the frames with starter strips and use Swarm Commander. - east central WI.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Possibly you are not in range of swarms. Paint inside of box with wax and propolis. Use more black combs. Try Lemongrass oil also.





RedBarn said:


> Last year I had 4 traps out and caught a mid August swarm... They didn't make it through winter.
> 
> This year I had 9 traps out with no swarms moving in... I use 10 frame deeps with 1 dark old brood frame and the rest of the frames with starter strips and use Swarm Commander. - east central WI.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

OK, finally found a couple of hours do re-hive the last swarm.
Turned into a minor cut-out job; a good demo for my helper boy.
A nice swarm; should fill a Lang deep box wall to wall nicely.
Should be all set and we now can leave for the vacation. :thumbsup:
The late flow should be good this year with the summer moist enough.
Hoping to find more swarms when we are back.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

GregV said:


> Scratch that.
> 3/7 now. :thumbsup:
> Pics later.


4/7.

Disclaimer: this one is likely my own, however (still good to catch).
Be interesting to find the queen and see that botched mark-up job (fingers crossed to find her).

Funny thing is that the swarm #1 (above) for this season swarmed out while I was criss-crossing Montana, vacationing. 
They plugged the hive with honey and brood, got too crowded, and jumped the ship. 
Any case, I need more equipment again.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

I caught 3 swarms this year. The last being a marked 2018 queen. I had figured this to be one of mine but i inspected all of my hives and there are marked queens in all of them.
I had 7 traps built but only ended up for one reason or another setting up 2 in one location ( caught nothing) and 4 at the other and caught the 3 swarms there.
The last swarm i just caught 1 week ago. I gave them a gallon of sugar water right away after shaking them from a tree into the 10F box. 1 week later all 10 frames built out and being filled with eggs/pollen and syrup/nectar.
I added second box 2 days ago and another gallon of sugar water. I have 27 hives going currently including 14 overwintering nucs in 4/4/4 arrangement. I have some of the larger hives 4 boxes deep working on a 5th box so i may well give this latest swarm a medium super of capped honey before winter.
The first two swarms are doing well--> one is in 3 boxes ( 2deeps and a medium full) and working on a 4th box and the second swarm is just finishing filling its second deep.

So im hoping they all have a decent crack at surviving the winter months here in upstate NY.
I will put formic pro on the last swarm this week. All of my other hives have been treated with formic pro, apivar and OAV this year including the 2 other swarms.


----------



## jkellum (Dec 29, 2016)

3 swarms from 2 traps . 2 swarms 12 days apart in the same trap in the same tree


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Caught my first swarm two days ago. Opened a nuc and they swarmed into the oak above. Quickly dropped some lemongrass oil on a box lid and the entrance to a small box in the low branch of a nearby oak. They actually went into the box in the oak. Not the same as a wild swarm, but a successful baiting back and one more queen for me.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Way to go! My only swarm this year was my own bees also. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

JWP, Thanks. I'm happy about it. I couldn't get the earlier swarm into a box, so this is a step up. They moved into the one with drops places right next to the entrance. On the box, they didn't seem to find the entrance. Hopefully this little tidbit of info will help someone else successfully snag a swarm.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Turns out, I lost at least one swarm this year (maybe even two).
Hopefully, someone got lucky and the bees are in good hands.
Still fingers crossed for more in my traps!


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

I think we caught somewhere around 50 swarms in 2018. Often placed 5 or more baited swarm traps out at midnight and by noon every trap had a monster swarm in it. I am convinced we could have easily caught more than 100 swarms but we ran completely out of boxes, frames, tops and bottoms. We were leaving some swarms in traps for weeks and they got messy, so we stopped trapping swarms.

We have experienced massive swarms for the last two years [this was the first time we ever tried it]. Hoping 2019 will be another good year.

Every swarm was different, and that's what made it so weird. No joking, we were catching what appeared to be Carniolians, Italians, Russians, and who knows what else. Some swarms had all black bees. Some had bright yellow bees. Some swarms had mixed color bees. Some swarms were incredibly gentle, some were quite hot. Some were small, but most were massive. Some landed in trees, some on the ground, some on fence posts, but most landed on our traps but remained outside the traps, hanging from the bottom.

I posted many, many pics here at BS.

Believe it or not, this is how our bee business began. We simply do not buy honeybees or queens...there was no need to...

Oh, one more thing...we often heard people say that swarms are not good because they make lousy bee colonies with lots of problems. Example: Captured swarms are prone to swarm! Really? Out of 50+ captured swarms we had less than two of them swarm and that was probably because we did not provide enough room for them as they grew! No diseases, no AHB. Most of these captured swarms are now out in the almond orchards doing their job!


----------

